# [Usertest] Prolimatech Megahalems



## rabensang (1. April 2009)

*Prolimatech Megahalems*​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Der Dank für die Bereitstellung des Test-Samples geht an Caseking.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​ 


  Nach Thermolab erhebt sich ein weiterer asiatischer Kühlerhersteller, wie Phönix aus der Asche. Die 2008 gegründete Firma Prolimatech  schickt den Megahalems als Erstlingswerk ins Rennen. Gänzlich neu an diesem Projekt ist nur der Name, da es sich um Ex-Mitarbeiter von Thermalright handelt. Ob sich die Recken gegen die Konkurrenz durchsetzen können zeigt sich im Review.

  Die Namensgebung und Optik des Kühlers erinnert ein bisschen an Transformers. Auch die Anlehnung an Intels neue Nehalems-Architektur ist herauszuhören.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*
Spezifikationen:*

  • *Gewicht*: 790g (ohne Lüfter)
• *Konstruktion*: Tower Kühler
• *Abmessungen*: 158,7mm x 74mm x 130mm (Höhe x Breite x Tiefe, ohne Lüfter)
• *Material*: Aluminium-Kupfer Hybrid
• *Heatpipes*: 6 Stück a´6mm Durchmesser (U-Form), Kupfer (vernickelt)
• *Material-Lamellen*: Aluminium (0,5mm stark)
• *Anzahl Lamellen*: 45 Stück x 2 Lamellentürme= 90 Lamellen
• *Lamellen-Abstand*: 2mm
• *Bodenplatte*: 12,4mm stark, Kupfer (vernickelt), konvex
• *Kühlfläche gesamt*: ca. 4200cm²
• *Lüfteroptionen*: bis zu 2x 120x120x25mm
• *Preis für den Kühler*: ca. 59,90 €
• *zugelassen laut Hersteller für folgende CPU's:*
Sockel 775, 1366 ->ohne Einschränkungen /Demnächst auch für AM2(+)/AM3
• *Garantie*: 2 Jahre





*Verpackung/Lieferumfang:*

  Prolimatech steckt den Kühler in eine grau-blaue, stabile Verpackung und spart sich jeglichen Schnick-Schnack daran. 

  Auf der linken und rechten Seite sind unterstützte Sockel und Spezifikationen abgedruckt. Die Vorderseite zeigt ein Bild des Megahalems und das Prolimatech Logo. Für weitere Informationen, wird auf der Rückseite zur Hersteller Homepage verwiesen.

  Prolimatech geht sehr sparsam mit informativen Daten um.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​       Im Inneren setzt sich diese Linie fort. Trotzdem ist der Kühler extrem gut verpackt. Zum einen schützt eine Luftpolsterfolie den großen Kühler vor Kratzern und Dellen und zum anderen gibt genügend Schaumstoff und Pappe, Sicherheit vor äußeren Beschädigungen. In einem kleinen Fach liegt das restliche Zubehör.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​
  Dazu gehören Montagekit bzw. Retention Modul, Backplate für LGA 775, Backplate für LGA1366, Wärmeleitpaste, bebilderte Anleitung in verschiedenen Sprachen  und  Lüfterspangen. Von letzteren gibt es leider nur 2 Stück, mit denen nur ein Lüfter befestigt werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​




*Verarbeitung/Details:*

  Der Kühler präsentiert sich in einer Perfektion, welche von Noctua oder Thermalright stammen könnte. 

  Beim Megahalems handelt es sich um einen Twin-Tower-Kühler, der dank des Abstands der Fins, auf niedrige Drehzahlen ausgelegt ist und daher auch leise betrieben werden kann. Für die Ableitung der Wärme sorgen sechs, 6mm dicke, Heatpipes und ganze 45 Alu-Lamellen auf jeder Seite, also 90. Sein edles Aussehen, verdankt der Kühler  den polierten Fins und  vernickelten Heatpipes, sowie der hochwertigen Bodenplatte.

Die parallel zueinander laufenden und U-förmigen Kupfer- Heatpipes sind mit der Kupfer- Bodenplatte und den 0,5mm dicken Alulamellen verlötet. Die herausragende Verarbeitung der Bodenplatte sorgt für optimale Kompatibilität mit verschiedenen Wärmeleitpasten. Durch die feine Rillen-Textur wird, insbesondere bei hochviskosen Pasten, die Gefahr ungleichmäßiger Verteilung, sowie von Lufteinschlüssen minimiert. Hinzu kommt, dass die Bodenplatte zwar eben ist, aber an den Seiten leicht konvex. Dies soll den konkaven Intel Heatspreadern entgegenwirken. Doch beim Megahalems übertreiben es die Ingenieure nicht. Das gibt ihm Vorteile gegenüber den Thermalright Modellen.   

  Die Heatpipes sind komplett auf höchstem Niveau gefertigt. Gegenüber anderen Kühlern sind die Alulamellen des Megahalems extrem stabil und nicht scharf und sehen denen des NH-U12P sehr ähnlich. Die Prägung der Lamellen erinnert stark an ein Transformers Logo.

Am Kühlkörper kann man 2 Lüfter befestigen. Montagematerial liegt dafür aber nur für einen bei. 

Die Verarbeitung aller Komponenten liegt auf höchstem Niveau. Um die Individualität eines Käufers hervorzuheben, liegt kein Lüfter bei. Jeder soll für sich entscheiden, welcher der passende ist. Empfohlen wird hier eine Drehzahl von 800-1200rpm.

    Prolimatech scheint extrem mathematisch an die Sache herangegangen zu sein. Die parallele Anordnung der Heatpipes und die Abstände der Lamellen wurden exakt berechnet. Dadurch versucht man minimale Luftverwirbelungen und minimale Behinderung des Luftstroms, sowie  ein Optimum aus Kühlung und Materialeinsatz zu erzielen, um das Gewicht nicht unnötig zu erhöhen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​
*Detailierte Abmaße:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​



*Montage:*

  Durch die detailierte und bebilderte Anleitung und das Werkzeuglose Design der Halterung, lässt sich der Kühler schnell und einfach verbauen.


*Sockel 775*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

  Zur Montage des Kühlers muss das Mainboard ausgebaut werden. Falls man ein Gehäuse mit Aussparung im Prozessorbereich hat, fällt die Demontage weg. HAF und Sniper  von Coolermaster zählen zu diesen.

  Wie beim Sockel 775 bzw. 1366 üblich, wird der Kühler mittels Backplate verschraubt. Hier hat Prolimatech ein Alu Retention Modul entwickelt, welches werkzeuglos montiert werden kann, extrem stabil ist und den Kühler fest anpresst. Einzig für die Befestigung des Megahalems ist ein Schraubendreher notwendig.

  Als erstes fixiert man die Backplate hinten am Motherboard. Danach werden die 4 Muttern mit beidseitigem Gewindestab auf der Prozessorseite hineingeschraubt. Auf diese werden die 2 Aluminium Streben gesteckt und mit den Muttern befestigt.

  Jetzt sollte man Wärmeleitpaste auf dem Prozessor verteilen. 

  Zwischen die Heatpipes bzw. auf die Bodenplatte kommt nun die Alustrebe, die den Kühler auf dem Sockel fixiert. Hierbei muss darauf geachtet werden, dass man die Löcher in der Oberseite der Bodenplatte nutzt. 

  Zu guter letzt wird der Kühler durch die Federschrauben angepresst und gehalten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jetzt noch den Fan durch die Klammern befestigen, fertig. 

 Die Montagebefestigung unterstreicht den Premiumfaktor des Megahalems durch extreme Stabilität und Halt. Trotz der Verschraubung lässt sich der Kühler einfach und schnell anbringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
​*Sockel 1366*

Genau so wie beim LGA 775, nur mit anderer Backplate.


*
Sockel AM2(+)/AM3
*
   Caseking bietet demnächst ein Kit für diesen Sockeltyp an.Einfach auf der Homepage nachschauen.





*Testaufbau:*

  Alle Kühler werden auf einem offenen Teststand, ohne unterstützende Gehäuse-Lüfter geprüft und zeigen somit ihre reine Leistung. Als Unterlage dient ein Maximus II Formula von Asus und ein Q6600, der mit verschiedenen Taktraten und Spannungen betrieben wird. 

Jeder Kühler wird mit seinem Standardlüfter und einem Einheitslüfter getestet. Dadurch erkennt man die vom Hersteller erwartete Leistung bzw. die reine Kühlerleistung. Als Einheitsfan kommt der Noctua NF-P12 zum Einsatz und wird bei Kühlern ohne Lüfter, als Standardfan verwendet. Dieser läuft mit verschiedenen Drehzahlen. Als Wärmeleitpaste dient die Noctua NT-H1.

Falls es möglich ist, werden 2 Noctua Lüfter am Kühler befestigt.

Alle Kerne des Prozessors werden mit Prime auf 100% ausgelastet. Das Programm wird solange laufen gelassen, bis sich die Temperatur nicht mehr ändert. Danach wird die Kerntemperatur mit Hilfe von HWMonitor ausgelesen, ein Mittelwert gebildet und die Lufttemperatur abgezogen. Dadurch errechnet sich die Delta-Temperatur. 

Um die CPU zu schonen, wird bei niedrigen Drehzahlen nur bis 3,3 GHz bzw. 1,3 Volt getestet.






*Testsystem:*
*
  Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
  Asus Maximus II Formula
  G.Skill 4GB DDR2-800
  XFX Geforce GTX 260 Black Edition
  Corsair TX650W*




*
  Testlauf:
* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
  Der Megahalems bietet eine extrem gute Leistung und liegt fast gleich auf mit dem Baram. Erst bei 900rpm zeigt der Kühler seine wahre Leistung und setzt sich vom Rest ab. Hier bewährt sich der hohe Lamellenabstand, wie ihn auch der Noctua hat. Der Megahalems weist ein extrem gutes Drehzahl-Leistung-Verhältnis auf.





*Fazit: *

  Der Hersteller erkämpft sich mit dem Megahalems einen Platz an der Speerspitze der Luftkühler und liegt in einigen Belangen vor der landeseigenen Konkurrenz. Qualität, Verarbeitung, Leistung und Optik sind auf höchstem Niveau. Gerade bei niedriger Drehzahl und wenig Luftdurchsatz zieht der Megahalems davon. Die Leute von Prolimatech haben ganze Arbeit geleistet, um sich auf eine Ebene mit Noctua und Thermalright zu stellen. Jedoch gibt es auch einen Kritikpunkt. Und zwar der hohe Preis. Wer jedoch bereit ist diesen zu zahlen, erhält ein Produkt von höchster Klasse.
_____________________________


*Danke nochmals für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples an Caseking.de*​


----------



## rabensang (1. April 2009)

Bilder 1


----------



## rabensang (1. April 2009)

Bilder 2


----------



## rabensang (1. April 2009)

Bilder 3


----------



## SilentKilla (1. April 2009)

Sehr guter, umfangreicher und vollständiger Test, mit atemberaubenden und faszinierenden Bildern. Danke und weiter so.


----------



## Uziflator (1. April 2009)

Klasse test bin begeistert


Is das mittlerweile ein Wettstreit mit dir und XTc, wer das bessere Review schreibt?


----------



## rabensang (1. April 2009)

Ich hoffe nicht, dass das zu einem Wettstreit wird, sonder das wir eine Usertestallianz bilden.


----------



## NOOKYN (1. April 2009)

Schöner Review! Allerdings fehlen mir bei solchen Reviews immer Bilder, im eingebauten Zustand! Also sprich wenn alles im Gehäuse sitzt!

Könntest du vllt. noch eins nachreichen?


----------



## rabensang (1. April 2009)

Da ich auf einem offenen Teststand benche, gibt es solche Bilder leider nicht.

Aber ich werde den Megahalems in meinem HAF Review (kommt bald) zeigen. Schau doch bitte dort dann vorbei.


----------



## NOOKYN (1. April 2009)

Okay! Werde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen! Habe einen Kollegen der den HAF hat, schönes Gehäuse


----------



## Der Dudelsack (2. April 2009)

Sehr schöner Test!!!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. April 2009)

Sehr schöner Test - mal wieder, muss man sagen.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (2. April 2009)

Das "mal wieder" hab ich vergessen


----------



## rabensang (2. April 2009)

Danke. Freut mich wenns gefällt.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (2. April 2009)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Prolimatech.

Ich bin auc h schon gespannt was von Prolimatech noch alles kommt!!!


----------



## rabensang (2. April 2009)

Bitte die Bilder auf 900 Pixel breite Reduzieren, wenn du sie als Vollbild einfügst.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (2. April 2009)

Ich hab das Bild jetzt nur noch im Anhang!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. April 2009)

schöner Test besser als so einige aus der PCGH ...


----------



## copi (9. April 2009)

Prima Review, aber die Interpunktion läßt zu Wünschen übrig,
ich habe etliche Kommata gefunden, die übrig sind 

Ich bin so frei und behalte sie, schliesslich hab ich sie ja auch gefunden!


----------



## smith0815 (9. April 2009)

Super Test, dafür erstmal Vielen Dank! 

Ist schon bekannt, ob das AMD-Montagekit den Einbau mit Luftstrom nach Hinten erlauben wird?


----------



## rabensang (9. April 2009)

nein Leider noch nicht.


----------



## Bruce112 (23. April 2009)

Der Test wurde doch nicht im geschlossene gehäuse geteste oder !

das kann doch nie im leben sein das diese test im  gehäuse getestet worden sind .

Ich hab ne quad auf 3.6 ghz mit ne Xigmatek 1283 .mit 1.44 vcore
bei 25 grad zimmertemparatur.
der wandert nach 10 minuten in den 80 grad bereich .bei 1383 drehzahl .

Wahrscheinlich wurde die test im Nordpool gemacht .


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. April 2009)

> Alle Kühler werden auf einem offenen Teststand, ohne unterstützende Gehäuse-Lüfter geprüft


...ergo nicht im Gehäuse


----------



## Bruce112 (23. April 2009)

Den Test würde ich lieber im geschlossene Gehäuse sehen .

nichts gegen den test .ist ok

Aber wie sieht es aus im gehäuse .

ich sag mal pi mal daumen + 12 ,13 grad mehr .


----------



## rabensang (23. April 2009)

ganz im Gegenteil. Guck dir mal den Test von meinem Haf an, da wurde auch der Prolimatech verwendet.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...49764-usertest-coolermaster-haf-rc-932-a.html


----------



## Bruce112 (23. April 2009)

Den gehäuse kann man ja als ventilator benutzen ist ja klar .

mit dem gehäuse hätte ich auch 10 grad unterschied .

Ich kann sagen das der Kühler nicht schlecht ist  also sozusagen platz 2 .

den kühler sollten die früher rausbringen nicht jetzt.

Ich kauf doch kein neuen kühler mehr solche pfantasie preise bezahle ich nicht .

Alles wird in china hersgestellt .Ich kaufe nur sachen das auch im Deutschland hergestellt  wird .Damit die Arbeitsstellen nicht alle Pflöten gehen  .

Kaufe lieber Xigmatek und sind auch Kunden freundlich ,wenigstens haben die in bayern herstellungs firma .


----------



## Piti (30. Mai 2009)

Danke, für den Test.. 1A Arbeit  Ich habe mir den Kühler inkl. 
 2x Enermax Magma UCMA12 Lüftern bestellt.. das ganze soll auf meinen Q9450. mal schauen wie ES läuft.


----------



## Malborex (9. Juli 2009)

Würde dieser Kühler in mein GehäuseArena Electronic GmbH - Chieftec - DX-01 reinpassen oder ist er dafür zu hoch ?

Gruß Malborex


----------



## PIXI (10. Juli 2009)

@Piti
mit was kühlst du momentan?
und welche temps hast du so im idle?

frage weil ich den gleichen cpu habe und meine temps mir etwas sonderbar vorkommen

q9450 idle mit real temp:

46-39-42-41


gruß PIX


----------



## rabensang (10. Juli 2009)

Malborex schrieb:


> Würde dieser Kühler in mein GehäuseArena Electronic GmbH - Chieftec - DX-01 reinpassen oder ist er dafür zu hoch ?
> 
> Gruß Malborex



Der Kühler dürfe problemlos rein passen.




PIXI schrieb:


> @Piti
> mit was kühlst du momentan?
> und welche temps hast du so im idle?
> 
> ...



Hast du den Kühler nochmal neu Montiert. Eventuell zu viel Wärmeleitpaste, oder zu wenig?

MFg


----------



## Malborex (10. Juli 2009)

Ich hab allerdings vergessen zu erwähnen das mein Tower gedämmt ist. Könnte es da knapp werden oder ist maßig Platz ? Würde den 120er Lüfter dann seitlich befestigen.

Gruss Malborex


----------



## F!ghter (11. Juli 2009)

hi hab n storm scout mit nem am3 mobo und woollt fragen schon jemand erfahrung mit dem retention kit gemacht und ob der einbau sehr schwer is
wenn net hol ich mir den auf jedenfall


----------



## rabensang (11. Juli 2009)

Das AMD Modul lässt sich genau so einfach, wie das von Intel befestigen.
Also greif zu.

MFG


----------



## F!ghter (11. Juli 2009)

sehr sehr schön dann hab ich in 32 tagen wohl den bsten kühler auf welt...
solllt ich nochn 2ten fan drauf tun
sy hol mir immer ne 2te meinung da ich einmal ne schlechte erfahrung mit einer gemacht hab...


----------



## GoZoU (11. Juli 2009)

Ein zweiter Lüfter ist nicht zwingend notwendig, er verbessert die Temperaturen im Schnitt um rund 2 K.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## F!ghter (11. Juli 2009)

allet klar immerhin da is man sich einig beide in eine richtung??


----------



## JOJO (11. Juli 2009)

Super Test, werde mir den Mega bestellen. Die Bilder absolut fine! Top und Danke. Macht einige Entscheidungen doch leichter. Hatte erst an den Mugen 2 gedacht.


----------



## david430 (11. Juli 2009)

wirklich ein toller test, der aufzeigt, dass luftkühler wasserkühlern fast schon ebenbürtig sind, was da für eine kraft dahintersteckt, einen q6600 mit 1,46 V unter last auf 55°C zu halten, boar das ist wirklich nur bemerkenswert!!!!


----------



## Axim (11. Juli 2009)

Hatte eigenltich noch jemand das gleiche Problem wie ich?
Bei mir war bei beiden Kühlern (hab den ersten deswegen zurückgebracht) eine der obersten Lamellen nicht angelötet (oder schon beim Transport abgebrochen). Beim ersten wars eine der äusseren, die bei angeschaltenem Lüfter vibriert hat. Nun ist es eine Innere, die hör ich wenigstens nicht klappern, aber trotzdem, ist meiner Meinung nach ein recht übler Mangel bei der sonst so perfekten Verarbeitung. Habe nun etwas WLP mit ner Nadel in die Ritzen geschmiert, damit wenigstens die Hitzeübertragung klappt.


----------



## F!ghter (11. Juli 2009)

ne hör ich zum ersten mal wahrscheinlich ein freitag abend modell


----------



## GoZoU (11. Juli 2009)

Mein Testsample ist tadellos verarbeitet. Von dem Problem höre ich auch das zum ersten Mal.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Axim (12. Juli 2009)

und der erste war dann Montagmorgen ^^
Oder es liegt an der teilweise äusserst unsanften Schweizer Post

Meine Mutter hat mal 6 sündhaft teure Kristallgläser bestellt, die waren sehr wohl als zerbrechlich markiert, dennoch waren 3 davon Schrott und eins hatte derart ne Spannung drauf, dass es beim ersten anfassen zersprang. Die musste denen erst mit dem Gericht drohen, bis die ersetzt wurden.


----------



## F!ghter (12. Juli 2009)

hehe ja mit der schweizer kenn ich mich net so gut aus kann aber durchaus sen..


----------



## rabensang (12. Juli 2009)

Die deutsche Post ist schon sehr unsanft, aber die Schweizer sind dann noch ein wenig gröber......


----------



## F!ghter (12. Juli 2009)

OFF-Topic aber egal ich mach alles über ups wenns geht die ham ne bessere versicherung und sind wirklich gut im umgang mit meinen paketen


----------



## DeinSchicksal (22. Juli 2009)

Moin,
ich habe vor mit ebenfalls den Prolimatech Megahalems zu kaufen.
Also erstmal großes Lob, echt ein genialer Test.
Aber eine Frage bleibt bei mir ungeklärt:
Kann man den Kühler auch paralell zum Ram Montieren oder bekommt man das RAM oder den ATX Stromstecker nicht mehr rein? Ich benutze ebenfalls das Maximus II Formula!
Daher muss ich jetzt nämlich den Thermaltight IFX-14 verkaufen!
Mfg
Lars


----------



## GoZoU (22. Juli 2009)

Deine Logik verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Du musst dir den IFX-14 kaufen, weil eine Frage ungeklärt bleibt und diese Frage ist, ob der schmalere der beiden Kühler Probleme macht? Ich hoffe damit ist die Frage soweit beantwortet .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## DeinSchicksal (22. Juli 2009)

Hey,
ich muss den IFX VERKAUFEN!, weil er den ATX Stecker und das Ram auf meinem Board blockiert! 
Also? Leider ist die Frage dadurch nicht geklärt! 
Mfg
Lars


----------



## GoZoU (22. Juli 2009)

Wenn man zu schnell liest...Ich hab den Megahalems auf einem Maximus Forumla eingesetzt, dort hat er nichts blockiert.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## DeinSchicksal (22. Juli 2009)

Wierum haste ihn denn montiert? Denn ich möchte ihn eben parallel zum Ram einbauen!
Mfg
Lars


----------



## GoZoU (22. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte ihn quer montiert. Da er aber breiter als tief ist, würde ich da keine Probleme erwarten.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## DeinSchicksal (22. Juli 2009)

Gut.. dann werd ich ihn mit wohl zulegen, danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## GoZoU (22. Juli 2009)

Bitte, gern geschehen .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## DeinSchicksal (23. Juli 2009)

Na mal sehen ob's passt, hab mir jetzt bei Caseking die "Overclocker Edition" geholt, sollte nächste Woche ankommen.
Dann geht mein Rechner endlich wieder, aber das hier bleibt ja noch zu klären, hoffentlich schon diese Woche!
Mfg
Lars


----------



## Vasili8181 (24. Juli 2009)

@GoZoU
ich habe ihn jetzt auch und habe gleich einen Test gemacht.
Testaufbau:
Rechner geschlossen 
CPU E8600 @4,44GHz bei 1,336VCore 
Scythe Thermal Elixer
3DMark CPUTest 1 und CPU Test 2 durchlaufen lassen(Aufwärmen)
Raumtemperatur 22,8 C°
Prime95 30min. Large FFT´s
Temperaturen gelogged mit Coretemp 0.99.4
IFX-14 mit 3x 120mm SFF21E
Core0 max. 69°C
Core1 max. 68°C

Megahalems mit 2x 120mm SFF21E
Core0 max. 67°C
Core1 max. 67°C

*Megahalems* mit 1x 120mm SFF21E
Core0 max. 69°C
Core1 max. 69°C


Danke nochmal


----------



## Vasili8181 (26. Juli 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Ich hatte ihn quer montiert. Da er aber breiter als tief ist, würde ich da keine Probleme erwarten.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


 
Ich habe Bilder gesehen da haben die user den Megahalems waagerecht installiert und nicht wie ich senkrecht.
WAS bringt das? noch mehr leistung beim kühlen?


----------



## dome001 (26. Juli 2009)

Ich finde dein test gut  nur eine frage hätte ich noch wie ist es bei Vollbesetzung  bei den Rams passt dann noch ein Lüfter drauf ja oder nein.
Ich habe corsair dominator


----------



## rabensang (26. Juli 2009)

Normalerweise dürfte die Ram bestückung keine Probleme machen. So oder so nicht.

MFG


----------



## Vasili8181 (26. Juli 2009)

dome001 schrieb:


> Ich finde dein test gut nur eine frage hätte ich noch wie ist es bei Vollbesetzung bei den Rams passt dann noch ein Lüfter drauf ja oder nein.
> Ich habe corsair dominator


 
(megahalems)Es gibt keine Probleme viele Bilder in Internet zeigen das zwischen CPU-Lüfter(120x120x25)und Dominator RAM noch immer 5mm PLATZ ist.Wenn du also 120x120x38 Lüfter hast gibt es wohl ein Problem.


----------



## dome001 (26. Juli 2009)

cool danke für die Infos  dan werde ich mir den die tage holen


----------



## josef (26. Juli 2009)

Sehr informativer Beitrag, hilft mir beim entscheiden über den bevor stehenden Kühlerkauf


----------



## Tremendous (21. Januar 2010)

Danke, habe den Test erst nach dem Kauf gesehen. Ich gebe den Kühler nicht mehr her!


----------



## herethic (15. Februar 2010)

> Hier hat Prolimatech ein Alu Retention Modul entwickelt, welches werkzeuglos montiert werden kann, extrem stabil ist und den Kühler fest anpresst. Einzig für die Befestigung des Megahalems ist ein Schraubendreher notwendig.


Also wird alles bis auf die Backplatte mit einem Schraubenzieher befestigt?



> Zwischen die Heatpipes bzw. auf die Bodenplatte kommt nun die *Alustrebe*


Ist das dass was auf dem 5 Bild zum ersten mal zu sehen ist?



> Hierbei muss darauf geachtet werden, dass man die Löcher in der Oberseite der Bodenplatte nutzt.


Versteh ich irgendwie nicht...

BTW:Toller Test

BTW2:Ist das ein gutes Montage-Video?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jn4U7I1r4V0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jn4U7I1r4V0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## rabensang (17. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Also wird alles bis auf die Backplatte mit einem Schraubenzieher befestigt?



Nein, nur der Kühler an sich, mit den beiden Federschrauben.



> Ist das dass was auf dem 5 Bild zum ersten mal zu sehen ist?



Genau




> Versteh ich irgendwie nicht...



Der Kühler hat in der Oberseite der Bodenplatte, zwei Löcher, in die die 
passenden "Nippel" der Alustrebe hineinpassen.




> BTW:Toller Test



Danke




> BTW2:Ist das ein gutes Montage-Video?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jn4U7I1r4V0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jn4U7I1r4V0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>



Jupp, ist alles sehr gut beschrieben.

MFG


----------



## DanielB (22. Februar 2010)

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, mir den proli zu holen für meinen q9550, vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht.

Eine Frage aber noch, in dem oben erwähnten Video wird gesagt, es reicht, nen Klecks WLP auf die Cpu zu machen? 
Stimmt das so? War immer der Meinung, diese muss fein über die gesamte Fläche verteilt werden.

Gruss


----------



## rabensang (22. Februar 2010)

Es gibt verschiedene Methoden, die Wärmeleitpaste aufzutragen. Eine davon ist der Klecks, der sich durch den Druck des Kühlers verteilt. Eine bessere Variante, ist mit Hilfe einer Chipkarte die Paste auf Heatspreader oder Kühlerboden dünn zu verteilen.

MFG


----------



## TKing (2. April 2010)

Oder ein Wärmeleitpad von Coolabrotory zu benutzen dann machste nichts falsch^^


----------



## herethic (6. April 2010)

Kann ich es eigentlich schaffen durch zu hohen Anpressdruck den Headspreader zu zerstören?

@rabensang

Du machst doch einen Test vom Mk-13,oder?


----------



## rabensang (7. April 2010)

Naja, mit dem Druck wirst du eher das Board zerstören, als den Heatspreader

falls mir jemand einen zur Verfügung stellt, würd ich das schon machen

MFG


----------



## herethic (7. April 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> Naja, mit dem Druck wirst du eher das Board zerstören, als den Heatspreader


Aber schaff ich das reintheoretisch z.B durch zufestes schrauben?





rabensang schrieb:


> falls mir jemand einen zur Verfügung stellt, würd ich das schon machen
> MFG


Ich dachte Caseking schickt dir alles was die die haben


----------



## rabensang (7. April 2010)

eher nicht. dazu fehlen dir die Mukkis

Nein, ich denke die Hersteller haben das schon Idiotensicher gemacht

Wenns nur so schön wär mit caseking, dann könnt ich mir ein haus aus Gehäusen bauen


----------

